

Ask HN: Github Native OS X notifications - spolu

Am I the only one longing for native OS X notifications for issue filing and comments? This looks like a very cool feature. What do you think?
======
caiob
Haven't seen anywhere yet.. The implementation is dead easy. where are all the
cool kids?

~~~
spolu
Exactly!

~~~
Aqua_Geek
Here's something I've been working on:
<http://twitter.com/aqua_geek/status/231979373656420353>

It currently supports notifications when issues are opened/closed and whenever
comments are made on issues.

